# December fishing.



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Headed out to Pensacola beach and Navarre area. Any suggestions on what to fish for?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pompano / Whiting / Redfish. Pompano have been hit or miss, but the whiting have been pretty reliable.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

So you feel so great after the win at the Iron Bowl that you feel like fishing....Unfortunately I haven’t been able to get out in awhile. My brother caught a Permit on Sunday.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I have never went fishing during December. So, I can say I have fished year round in Pensacola, blah, blah, blah.
My brother is in town and he likes to fish. He is a Bama fan so I hop to put the beat down on him while we fish. 
What is a suggested bait?


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Fresh shrimp & fishbites always work pretty good. Stay away from frozen shrimp, they don't stay on the hook very well and don't catch as many fish. Look for deep holes and cuts between sandbars.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Went to Langdon Beach out at Fort Pickens and did not catch anything. Two other fisherman said that the black drum had been hitting hard at night on fish bytes. I used live shrimp, sand flea and shrimp fish bytes and had no luck. Fished from around 9-noon. The people next to use caught a 4' shark. Hurray for them! I did get a nice sunburn though.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

The pompano fall run seems to be a bust this year


----------

